# Gun question



## skellz (Oct 18, 2011)

My buddy is wanting to sell one of his law enforcement only handguns. He is unsure if he must sell it to another law enforcement officer.(I think he must) but just to satisfy him, I am asking you guys. thanks for your help.


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

I dont think so bc I have bought police issue glocks and there the same thing


----------



## skellz (Oct 18, 2011)

Im just wondering because his gun says for L.E only on the clips and there are 3 clips. usually there are only 2 clips when it comes to non L.E guns


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

I would call an ffl I don't see how a clip would make a difference what kind of gun is it.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

The reason the clips say for L.E. only is probably because of the capacity of the clips I'm guessing. I'm a LEO and I've never been told I can't resell any weapons I purchase to a normal person, you should be ok.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Capacity Clip, but on a M16 it would be full auto most likely


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

The magazines that say for LE only were made to satisfy the Brady Bill and states that have bans on high capacity magazines. Since there is no more federal ban on high capacity mags, there is no issue. 

If your friend lives in a state that still has a limit, like California for instance, then he can't take them into that state (legally). There is no prohibition on buying former police guns.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Sharp Charge said:


> The magazines that say for LE only were made to satisfy the Brady Bill and states that have bans on high capacity magazines. Since there is no more federal ban on high capacity mags, there is no issue.
> 
> If your friend lives in a state that still has a limit, like California for instance, then he can't take them into that state (legally). There is no prohibition on buying former police guns.


B-I-N-G-O

No laws against buying or selling firearms once owned by LE.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I am past LE now retired and work in a large gun store, BigV hit the nail on the head. Mags were made during Brady when it expired they became legal for anyone. That is just Ohio but nothing over 30 in a handgun or rifle.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Sharp Charge said:


> The magazines that say for LE only were made to satisfy the Brady Bill and states that have bans on high capacity magazines. Since there is no more federal ban on high capacity mags, there is no issue.
> 
> If your friend lives in a state that still has a limit, like California for instance, then he can't take them into that state (legally). There is no prohibition on buying former police guns.


chingching... i have several glock mags that have LE only on them. that era has left the building


----------

